# Ford LGT 120 Need Help with the K301 motor



## happie_miles (Sep 2, 2008)

My name is Happie Miles,
I have a Ford LGT 120 ridding mower with the Kohler k301 Spec#47052d. I can't seem to find any real info on the motor or the mower. 
When I try and start it, the crank shaft turns you can see the shaft on each side of the motor turn. But it wont start, I took the head off so I could see the piston, it does not move when I try to start it. I can push the piston down real easy. but when you try and start it It does not. My firts real question is:


How many bolts are there holding that motor on? 


I took 4 out already and the motor will not come off of the base. Are there 2 more under the front end assembely? 


thanks for any help.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

*K301 motor*

Hi Happie,

The Kohler K301 has 4 bolts (3/8 UNC) that hold the crankcase to the sump.
The sump gasket usually sticks and a hit with a copper hammer or a piece of
timber will usually free up the sump (oil pan) from the crankcase. 
The piston not going up & down is due to a broken conrod, usually due to
running without/low oil.

The crankshaft can usually be polished with sandpaper, but the conrod will have
to be replaced. When replacing the conrod, make sure the oil hole at the
dipper is on the same side where the camshaft is. 

Also check the camshaft for breakage (would have been hit by the breaking
conrod). The camshaft is hollow and supported by an internal pin, forthwith
a camshaft breakage is not always noticed. Running with a broken camshaft
will upset the valve timing and ignition timing of the engine. For better
performance reduce the ignition point gap from .020" to .018" or even .016"

Hope this helps.

Al Bunzel


----------



## happie_miles (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Al that was a lot of help. It keeps me from grinding the weldspots..


----------

